# MaxTheBunny's Hitlist.. the question is not who.. but WHEN



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Being a Bunny always on the road has its challeges... how can he wreak havok if he cant launch numerous attacks...... 


I know... a few attacks, of nuclear proportions. 

Also, dont make it a guessing game of who.... but WHEN!

Everytime the Bunny returns home from a business trip he will launch. The first two will of course be the two biggest thorns in his side. THe rest..... is chaos.

1) Dumb mouse - 4/4/12
2) Dumb herfabomber
3) Vincini
4) SocalMatt
5) Loki93
6) Pale Horse
7) ninja
8 ) sarge
9) Kapathy
10) gosh


The first one is launched. and its a duesy. 823598015016657. The mouse will surely die.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hahahaha poor mousy... hahahaha herfabomber.....hey WTF 3 ZK ........ i would call you little bunny foo foo but thats to mean even for my smart ass comments......so ill leave it at be vewwy vewwwy quiet.....I'M HUNTING WABBITS!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait. What did I do?!

BTW, I'm not 100%, but I think Pale has given up the leaf.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Awww look! The Easter Bunny is coming by to give us chocolates!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very good list!

Look out fellas, the bunny seems a little pissy.....


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad I'm not on that list...something about being blowed up by a rabid attack bunny is disconcerting. I will watch though!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

It is Loki993 not loki93, just saying.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice list. As gosh mentioned, Pale Horse did give up the leaf but not other things. Gosh, glad you made it on. Those long ramblings must have driven this bunny crazy and want to target you


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Very deserving list there. Can't wait to see these hits pan out.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> 1) Dumb mouse - 4/4/12


*Brain:* Pinky, I think he's targeting you...

*Pinky:* Egad what do I do?!?

*Brain: *Same thing we do every other time... Raise the shields, and ready the retaliation!!!

*Pinky:* Brain.... Can I use the BOOM-STAR!!! for the responce?!?

*Brain:* Of course Pinky, that's what it's for...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Killer rabbit?


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Very nice list. As gosh mentioned, Pale Horse did give up the leaf but not other things. Gosh, glad you made it on. Those long ramblings must have driven this bunny crazy and want to target you


There's more than one way to bomb a horse!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Hey Pops...how ya gonna destroy the wabbit if he never stays put?......he's like a nomad or sumthin' "

Herfabomber: "That's easy, Junior....he's not a true nomad...he does have a place to hang his hat..or ears or whatever the hell he hangs....I'll just destroy that first and maybe get lucky..and if that doesn't work, I'll start destroying all the nearby airports and train stations and bus stations and then the freeways so he can't travel....and then I'll just destroy California as insurance."

Pinhead Jr.: "Jees, Pops...why don't you just destroy the entire West Coast while yer at it."

Herfabomber: "Now yer catchin' on, Junior...you make me so proud, sometimes."


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I like your style bunny dude!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey there pinheads...what did ca ever do to you???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Hey there pinheads...what did ca ever do to you???


well, for starters, the 9ers signed Brandon Jacobs and Mario Manningham....isn't that enough?

Pinhead Jr.: "Works fer me, Pops"


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a hare brained scheme if I ever saw one... :lol:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> This is a genius! Just another example of the creativity of LOB!


Fixed that for ya Josh. /hugs


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm... I keep getting this running through my mind


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Egad man! I've not even been here for almost two months, and I come back to my name on a list?!

Hare-brained scheme indeed!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

bring it on. can't blow up anything when I have nothing


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, for starters, the 9ers signed Brandon Jacobs and Mario Manningham....isn't that enough?
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Works fer me, Pops"


That's northern Cali. Leave us So.Cal boys outta this.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Oh my... Pinky, this is a Fedex number... and it is listed as 8 pounds, landing the 11th...

*Pinky:* Egad Brain, shields to max?!?

*Brain: *Max... LOL, Great pun Pinky!!! No, just turn them to 8, that should do...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh my... Pinky, this is a Fedex number... and it is listed as 8 pounds, landing the 11th...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad Brain, shields to max?!?
> 
> *Brain: *Max... LOL, Great pun Pinky!!! No, just turn them to 8, that should do...


EIGHT LBS?! That's _cwazy_!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh my... Pinky, this is a Fedex number... and it is listed as 8 pounds, landing the 11th...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad Brain, shields to max?!?
> 
> *Brain: *Max... LOL, Great pun Pinky!!! No, just turn them to 8, that should do...


and the scotch war rages on.....



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> EIGHT LBS?! That's _cwazy_!


nah.....just another day at the office for the LOB


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> .....just another day at the office for the LOB


Like I said. _Cwazy_!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

The chosen ordinance is sick and demented IMHO hahahhaha I'll explain after it lamds


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> The first one is launched. and its a duesy.


*Brain: *Yes it was...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

This rabbit is LOB doing, it might be time to use the holy hand grenade for sure!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, the wabbit just went totally apeshit on the mouse and you're next on his hit list!"

Herfabomber: "Yes, I know, Junior and since we have no idea when he's going to attack we're going to have to be on high alert for now.....unless I go ahead and destroy California just to be on the safe side."

Pinhead Jr.: "I still think that's a little extreme, Pops.....you do have some friends out there, yaknow."

Herfabomber: "They can relocate..it's a big country."

Pinhead Jr.: "Not if you start destroying it."

Herfabomber: "Alright, dammit.....I won't destroy California.....maybe...."


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

The bunny has landed. Which means a bomb will be soon as well. Say your prayers Pete!!!!

823598015017814


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Now THIS is one I'm excited to see!

Hey Pete! Hide yo' kid, hid yo' Geezer!


I suppose you'll leave the poor Skankasaurus to fend for herself... you heartless bastard...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I have not seen this thread in a while, welcome back max.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting. opcorn:

*Please note:* My name and address has changed. I now go by the name Ron Stacy and I have moved to Tenn. Please PM me for my new PO Box address :evil:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Please Note:* I kept my first name, but recently moved to Corona California. My new address can be found in the signature above. ^


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew I should've destroyed California when I had the chance

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/310362-destroyed-max-max.html


----------

